# Trail Difficulty Artwork - svg vector and MS Word emfs



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

*Trail Signs Artwork - svg vector and MS Word emfs*

Revised 12 May 2013: additional signs requested by beechnut...

Hi,

Attached is some artwork for trail grade signage. Please feel free to reuse or modify it as you wish or to pass it on. Hope they are helpful.

PM me with your email address if you want an Adobe Illustrator file.







View attachment 20130512 MTB TRACK SIGNS.zip


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work; thanks for sharing!

We were thinking of doing some simple, cheap trail signs by color, laser printing and laminating.

What size have you been making your signs? We where thinking of doing ~4" on a side.


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

Size is a trade-off between strength/vandal proofing and being big enough to read.

We generally make them fit on a post so. 4" wide is about optimal.

Here in NZ both ultraviolet and water make laminated signs too short lived. If it works where you are that would be a huge bonus.


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

I've added some new signs to the first post. Hope they are helpful.


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

Updated with some signs requested by beechnut.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks, those are great signs.


----------

